# What if it's Helicobacter pylori, not Candida?



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

I know lots of people have said they think it's Candida, and have benefited from Probiotics and anti-Candida diets, but what if the problem is actually Helicobacter pylori? The reason I say this is because H. pylori is known to cause halitosis as a symptom, and causes chronic gastritis. People can have it for decades, even an entire lifetime, and it will not go away unless treated with combination antibiotic therapy. It also goes deep into the stomach lining to avoid the stomach acid, so maybe that's why ACV has been helping people? Its acidity might be killing the bacteria. Studies have shown that the use of Probiotics also helps to eradicate H. pylori infection, but is most effective when used in combination with antibiotics. Also, I noticed a guy here was cured by taking Entocort, an anti-inflammatory med for Crohn's disease. Perhaps once the inflammation caused by H. pylori was gone, the smell went away with it?

Also, systemic Candidiasis is not a recognised diagnosis in the mainstream medical community unless you're severely immunocompromised. Chronic H. pylori infection in apparently healthy people is! As I said, it can cause chronic gastritis lasting your entire life. That and the fact that it can cause halitosis makes me think that there's a good chance it's connected to the odour we experience. Perhaps a damaged stomach enables the bacteria to enter the bloodstream? I haven't researched this enough to know all the answers, but isn't it a likely candidate?

I will ask my specialist about breath testing for this when I see him next, and I'll also ask about maybe getting an endoscopy to see the extent of damage to my stomach.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i agree, it could definitely be either. h pylori is also strongly aerobic so if our anal area is open it would let more atmosphere in and would feed it. i dont think yeast needs air.


----------

